# Unwanted Advertising



## tekkiesprocket (Oct 31, 2011)

I've got the strangest issue. I have 3 thunderbolt running BAMF forever. Once a day each phone gets a star shaped notification icon advertising free ipod touches. The icon is very similar to the start icon in google voice... Does anyone know what app might be doing this. Or is it from bamf, I never had this problem till I installed bamf

Life ain&#39;t got a delete key

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Download an app called 'air push detector'

It'll tell you if you have any apps sending you crap.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

You had to have installed done trojan-type application.


----------



## tekkiesprocket (Oct 31, 2011)

I'll definitely try that app. I restored my apps from titanium. And all 3 phone... Three different users with the same issue??

Life ain&#39;t got a delete key

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

tekkiesprocket said:


> I'll definitely try that app. I restored my apps from titanium. And all 3 phone... Three different users with the same issue??
> 
> Life ain&#39;t got a delete key
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


I still stand by my claim - you had to have installed it. A couple possibilities:

1. You downloaded a hacked (with a bad app in it) Bamf install, not an official one.
2. Somebody on the Bamf team got hacked and is distributing a ROM with a trojan in it.
3. Your TiBu backups have a bad app in it.
4. Your GMail account(s) have been hacked and ppl are remote-installing bad apps on your phones.
5. Something else like one of these.

I doubt it's 2) or 4), probably 1) or 3).


----------



## tekkiesprocket (Oct 31, 2011)

I found it... An app that had a recent update. Apparently the update added push notification. I now have 2 favorite apps, airpush and addon detector. I figured it was likely an app but had no way to tell, and the app updated the same day I installed bamf and restored my apps.. First time I came across pop ups on a phone... Didn't even know it was possible... Just had a he'll of an education right quick

Life ain&#39;t got a delete key

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

tekkiesprocket said:


> I found it... An app that had a recent update. Apparently the update added push notification. I now have 2 favorite apps, airpush and addon detector. I figured it was likely an app but had no way to tell, and the app updated the same day I installed bamf and restored my apps.. First time I came across pop ups on a phone... Didn't even know it was possible... Just had a he'll of an education right quickLife ain't got a delete key
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


What was the bad app causing the popups?


----------



## tekkiesprocket (Oct 31, 2011)

It was a music finding app that I had tried and never bothered uninstalling... Mp3 download or something. I expected it to be like amazon or google music

Life ain&#39;t got a delete key

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------

